# Hiatusss... *dun dun dun*



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Sep 30, 2005)

I started school again, three weeks ago, so I'm on a hiatus of most of my sites, except my online journal, but it's Friends Only, so it looks abandoned. I just wanted to put a message in so there's no "HOLY CRAP PIPS DIED AGAIN HAHAHAHA" going around.  (that'd be so funny to see though... =] )

But yeah. I didn't fall off the face of the earth.  

Discuss ( ? ):

How spam-like this thread is.

How my english teacher 'hits up the bottle' too much

How sappy the movies in that class are


Oh, and Hans-Joachim Marseille died 63 years ago today. =| One of my favourite aces. 

... Altoids are good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

spam you say.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

I think I can do somethng about that... 8)


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2005)

She rose from the dead long enough to disappear again! Good luck with the school year!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 1, 2005)

Alles Gute in die Schule!
Ich hasse Faschisten!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

Before school started I'd usually at least visit daily. XD Danke for those good luck replies. =D 

Yes.. Spam. *spam dances.* :O


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)

spam you say.......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

spam?...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

On Gaia Online, Spam is an acronym. 

Stupid Pointless And Meaningless.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

btw, it was Hans-Joachim Marsielle...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)

wow pips that's some pretty advanced spam you got yourself there.........


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

no offense meant, but can i ask you why do you adore those nazis so much?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

Here ya go:






*Bf 109 E-4 W.Nr. 3579
Oblt. Hans-Joachim Marseille (158 air victories) 
I.(J)/LG JG77
France
Summer 1940
Battle of Britain*

URL: http://www.cshq-skins.wz.cz/eng_bf109.html

BTW, I did not find the "Silhouette Recon Game" I have promised you... I probably deleted whilst reformatting my HDD...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

's alright.  Happens.

And it's not that I adore Nazis, but I just adore anything Luftwaffe. I just come off pretty offensive most of the time. =| Or at least I think so. I suppose the same would go for the Kriegsmarine, but the Luftwaffe had more interesting people in it.

Otherwise it's just general interest in the time period.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

well we've been discussing this many times before - for me it represents the forces of evil, no matter how the aircraft and technique was adorable (and the Luftwaffe planes were top clas!) - the people were still nazis and what worst, fighting for nazism...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

That's true, and I apologize if I came off as offensive and such... I hate conflict on forums and coming off the wrong way.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

nope, you ain't offensive


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

Yay! I'mma continue the spammage. *spams her own thread*


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 2, 2005)

But Pisis, couldn't it be said that ordinary Germans got caught up in it?

At the beginning of the Thirties, Germany was flat broke, and still reeling from the legacy of the Great War. There were different political groups all shooting it out in the streets and an ineffectual goverment trying to hold it together. 

Then comes this guy from the Austrian border who promises to stablise the place, and make it strong again - wouldn't you be taken in and want to believe it? 

By the time people started to disappear and the malign elements of the regime began to really show themselves it was too late. 

I know that you'll never agree with me, but those two guys at the end of the Stalingrad film? I regard such people as victims of the horror and insanity of it all as well. 

No day trips to Hell.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Good luck with school.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2005)

People who fought against the "Nazis" have mostly respect for their combat capability. During the D-Day celebrations I saw many veterans from both sides shaking hands and talking. There was no bitterness, despite the fact one of the men could have shot the other's friends. 

Not all the Germans were fighting for Nazism. Not all were Nazis. And even for those that were, I give credit where credit is due. I admire the bravery, fighting skill and technology of Nazi Germany's forces. It's quite obvious that Pips admires the skill and bravery of Marseille. No harm in that. 

And for his political orientation - "You cannot be a soldier and a politician. You can only be one or the other, never both."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

And I also disagree Pisis. My family were not Nazis.

Are you are and your families comunists because they lived in a comunist country and some may have served in a communist army? You see it can go both ways.


----------



## Clave (Oct 3, 2005)

That's the truth.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you are and your families comunists because they lived in a comunist country and some may have served in a communist army? You see it can go both ways.


My family was persecuated by both Nazis and Communists...




plan_D said:


> And for his political orientation - "You cannot be a soldier and a politician. You can only be one or the other, never both."


Hmmm, that's maybe how you did he feel but in fact he was fighting for Nazionalsozialismus. To defeat the "Underhumans", to gain "life territory for the Aryian white race", etc, etc, etc... I don't dishonour the bravery. But this is an argument of lefties - you could easily say that the Islamic suicide bombers are brave that they "sacrifice their lives for what they believe to"...

For me, the effect is important. and their goal was the same as their politics announced. and for that they invaded tens of countries and killed millions of people.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> But Pisis, couldn't it be said that ordinary Germans got caught up in it?



Absolutely!  Before they really realised what "they caused", it was too late.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> you could easily say that the Islamic suicide bombers are brave that they "sacrifice their lives for what they believe to"...



Noooo! They're cowards. These guys hit soft targets with underhand methods - women, children, passers-by, and are utterly brainwashed into thinking that they'll get eternal reward at the right hand of Allah. 

If you were a Nazi you would say that Kubis and Gabcik were terrorists, but I doubt anyone, anywhere - even Heydrich himself, would say that _they_ weren't brave. They fought a fair fight by honest means, and went after a totally legitimate target.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 3, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good luck with school.



 Thanks!



plan_D said:


> It's quite obvious that Pips admires the skill and bravery of Marseille. No harm in that.



That I do.  [Same can be said for the other 'pilots of interest'. ]


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2005)

Comparing the German military and Islamic extremists is laughable. Germany declared itself an enemy and wore it's uniform as an enemy, as a true fighting spirit would. They never expected anything but to be fought as an enemy. 

What makes Islamics cowards and terrorists is the fact that they don't wear the banner of their force. They don't declare war. They aren't an army with colours, rules and regulations ...like all German military uniforms were. All those that fought in a German uniform fought for either national pride, hatred, political following, excitement or ...they were just there at the time when the government called. Possibly a combination of a few. 

Just think back to what happened to Germany after World War I. I'm not going to deny that something like that wouldn't enrage me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree Plan_D right there. 

Pisis there were many German soldiers that were not fighting for the Nazi's but rather for there homeland. A soldier does that.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Comparing the German military and Islamic extremists is laughable. Germany declared itself an enemy and wore it's uniform as an enemy, as a true fighting spirit would. They never expected anything but to be fought as an enemy.
> 
> What makes Islamics cowards and terrorists is the fact that they don't wear the banner of their force. They don't declare war. They aren't an army with colours, rules and regulations ...like all German military uniforms were. All those that fought in a German uniform fought for either national pride, hatred, political following, excitement or ...they were just there at the time when the government called. Possibly a combination of a few.
> 
> Just think back to what happened to Germany after World War I. I'm not going to deny that something like that wouldn't enrage me.


Well said pD, I totally agree with that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

I could not have said it better.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh... You allways think about the line soldiers... Think about all those Kappo's in the KL's...

And invading 10+ countries isn't fighting for homeland...

OK, enough of this discussion, it doesn't lead anywhere. I just tried to explain what Reich 1933-1945 represents for me.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't want to drag on the discussion, and start something stupid but Marseille wasn't involved with any of the Camp guards, so why do the atrocities have to end up in the conversation about a Luftwaffe ace's death anniversary? It just seems to complicate everything and start disputes...  Sure, the Third Reich is the Third Reich, all connected through the government, but it just makes the conversation tense when there's disputes. And that kind of thing makes me uncomfortable, personally. (Though maybe I started this by mentioning Marseille. I don't know. This is just my two cents... )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

No you are write and Marsielle was a great pilot and should be remembered.


----------

